# Katie holmes divorcing Tom Cruise



## Luci07 (29 June 2012)

Well it's been a long time coming and more rumours about that marriage than you can shake a stick at. Still, not a pleasant thing to go through now.


----------



## EAST KENT (29 June 2012)

Blimey ,another one..number three is`nt she?Mind you,scientology does sound very weird.


----------



## smokey (29 June 2012)

Lucky Suri,2 sets of Christmas presses now! No surprise really tho, they were always a bit of an odd couple


----------



## alfiesmum (29 June 2012)

what is more odd is the way they dress suri! actually feel its rather sad and tacky  one very spoilt madam there! heaven help them when she is older


----------



## smokey (29 June 2012)

That's what I meant really, she's spoilt enough without double everything! It is very odd, they apparently never tell her "no" , and allow her to make her own choices. That, without the material stuff has probably created a monster. Poor child!


----------



## alfiesmum (29 June 2012)

i remember watchin something and i am sure she has her own designer?  poor little tootsies in those heels, wouldnt like to know the damage to her natural development


----------



## smokey (29 June 2012)

Between the clothes, makeup and heels, she has never been a child, bless her. Goodness knows how mixed up she's going to be.


----------



## Luci07 (29 June 2012)

Scientology preaches that a child should make their own choices. Clearly not a religion that ever read Lord of the Flies then!  i do wonder if Katie Holmes really will get sole custody of Suri...Nicole Kidman didn't manage it...


----------



## Venevidivici (29 June 2012)

I take no sides here(she seems a lovely girl and Scientology seems weird) but why should she get sole custody? The presumption, (that may or not be rebutted), should be shared custody,surely? Who knows,now Suri can spend half her time away from the weird never-say-no stuff,maybe she'll have half a chance of being half-(almost!)normal


----------



## Daffodil (30 June 2012)

The thing that always got me were the pictures of this rather odd little girl's rather chunky teenage half brother five paces behind her carrying her handbag and stuffed toys.   

Bizarre!


----------



## marmalade76 (30 June 2012)

Daffodil said:



			The thing that always got me were the pictures of this rather odd little girl's rather chunky teenage half brother five paces behind her carrying her handbag and stuffed toys.   

Bizarre!
		
Click to expand...

Half brother?? I thought TC's other children were adopted.


----------



## Luci07 (30 June 2012)

marmalade76 said:



			Half brother?? I thought TC's other children were adopted.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are but still means he is her brother..


----------



## Shutterbug (30 June 2012)

I always got the impression that Katie Holmes wasnt entirely convinced by the whole Scientology thing.  She has filed for divorce in New York which has a history of not giving warring parents joint custody - perhaps she does not wish scientology to have an influence on her young daughter - that certainly seems to be the general consensus


----------



## Venevidivici (30 June 2012)

^^ And I would certainly concur with Katie on that. Good luck to her


----------



## BlairandAzria (30 June 2012)

I *think she has applied for _primary_ custody rather than _sole_ custody,  but yes, the reports are that New York was a strategic choice as they look into the reasons behind the separation rather than Californias 'no blame' divorce.  Press reports are that she is not contesting any of the money/ property (they have an iron-clad pre-nup in anycase) she just wants Suri to go to a normal school and not be brought up in a solely Scientology based education.

Somehow i dont think she'll be able to get out un-scathed though.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 June 2012)

Why he married the bloody thing in the first place,  is beyond me.  I told him "Don't",  but did he listen?  Did he buggery.

Alec.


----------



## SusannaF (30 June 2012)

He'll have to have another audition call now her contract's up 

http://theblemish.com/2008/03/tom-cruise-auditioned-his-wives/


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 July 2012)

Agree re the dressing of Suri esp in those heels.

But then kids are being over glammed nowadays imo.


----------



## georgiegirl (6 July 2012)

SusannaF said:



			He'll have to have another audition call now her contract's up 

http://theblemish.com/2008/03/tom-cruise-auditioned-his-wives/

Click to expand...

Those were my thoughts exactly 

Athough the stories I had heard was that it was more to find a wife to act as a beard if you know what Im saying.....and knowing hollywood that rumour is so completely ridiculous Im half inclined to think its true!


----------



## Amymay (6 July 2012)

smokey said:



			Between the clothes, makeup and heels, she has never been a child, bless her. Goodness knows how mixed up she's going to be.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't she a typical little girl, who simply likes dressing up?


----------



## Jesstickle (6 July 2012)

My Dad's onto his third wife. Is it really that unusual? And my Mother is on to her third partner in adult life (although she never re-married). Didn't realise it was considered noteworthy in this day and age. 

I don't really follow celeb gossip so have missed all this odd stuff with Suri's clothes I'm afraid


----------



## smokey (6 July 2012)

amymay said:



			Isn't she a typical little girl, who simply likes dressing up?
		
Click to expand...

It's the whole thing though, she's not dressing up in mummy's stuff, she has a designer wardrobe, including high heeled shoes all of her own. I know little girls love to dress up, but I find the whole thing with Suri very uncomfortable.


----------



## Alyth (7 July 2012)

I feel sorry for Suri....she's missing out on childhood.  No climbing trees and scraped knees for her......you never see photos of her at a play park on a swing or roundabout....and she will grow up to be a spoiled brat who expects everything handed to her on a silver platter....never having had to work for anything....there are definite advantages to being poor and your children having to have after school jobs to earn the money to buy the things they want.....it's called character building!!!


----------



## pip6 (7 July 2012)

I've just had a close brush with scientology.

A company  offering 1-2-1 tuition in the south west is run by scientologists. Being open minded I thought as long as they don't mix religion with business I could work for them as a tutor. After a year I've left. I could see them bringing their religion into the work. They pressurised parents in keeping their children there, a lot of the tuition time of the younger kids was wasted playing rediculous games. They definately treat very young kids as adults. I heard a 5 year old being lectured about her bad hand writing & how she had to take responsibility for it as she was holding the pencil. Another occasion a kid had got a poor report from school, after mum had left the kid was haranged for 10 mins about not taking responsibility, it was her life, so her problem, & she should make her parents happy by taking responsibility for her learning & getting better grades. Again this kid was about 6 yrs old.

They kept on issuing 'reports' on me, if I did something they didn't like (such as not double booking a pupil the following week if they had to cancel a lesson so the company didn't earn less money). All reports ended with the statement 'this is true'. Then when they brought a book into the teaching room, 'L Ron Hubbard - Humanitarian', it was confirmation for me that they were exposing kids to this cult. They encouraged parents to attend lectures, last one on how poor teaching is today & how good their method is. There is a school in the south east whos teaching is based on these methods. There is also a world centre for scientology in the south east. There is more in the uk than you realise!

They have made it very hard for me to leave. Going from threatening to chuck me out unless I conformed to all their reports, to suddenly you can't leave us. They are a very scary bunch, definately a cult who indoctrinate.

I can so see why she doesn't want her daughter to go to a cult school & be indoctrinated. Good for her for having the guts to leave. These are very aggressive people who will no doubt make her life hell for leaving them, & they will be very keen to keep Suri within the cult.


----------

